
Facebook finds no substantial evidence of Russian meddling in EU referendum - sudouser
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/01/facebook-evidence-russian-meddling-eu-referendum
======
sudouser
facebook own research concluded facebook is not guilty...

